# Great Cat Anime movie



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

The Cat Returns - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this was a very fun movie. If you watch the first movie, whisper of the heart, it leads into this spin off. 
Both movies are family friendly too!


----------



## SunKissedToes (Jul 4, 2011)

Both are great movies!! I really love Whisper of the Heart. Another good one by the same studio (Studio Ghibli) is Kiki's Delivery Service. In the English version, the voice of the cat, Jiji, is Phil Hartman.

I'm a huge Studio Ghibli fan! I highly recommend Spirited Away, if you haven't seen it.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

SunKissedToes said:


> I'm a huge Studio Ghibli fan! I highly recommend Spirited Away, if you haven't seen it.


Oh I watch Spirited Away! It was sad. Howl's moving castle was a good one and my person favorite. lol


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

I love anime.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I've seen Spirited Away and own it. We have a decent sized Anime collection (not the adult kind, but the fun stuff)
I actually thought about naming Tiikiri "The Baron", but am going to save that for my next cat ;-)


----------

